# All the Single Furries



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

I absolutely love this song! Sadly, it gets hate. Even a popular YouTuber known as Leafyishere made a video roasting it. Now I dont hate Leafy, I actually love his videos and enjoy them and I watch his videos all the time. Every comment on this video is just pure hatred such as “This is disgusting cringe”, “All furries need to die” and “This video needs bleach, where is the bleach? I want to kill myself”.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

The worst thing I can really say about this video is, "This isn't really my thing"

Just remember that everything not considered 'normal' is subject to hyperbole and fear, but at the same time, there is a lot of support.
You may need to dig for it, but it's there.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 25, 2016)

I always thought it was impossible for me to get cancer.. But now I know the feeling of getting it thanks to this. Thank you.


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I always thought it was impossible for me to get cancer.. But now I know the feeling of getting it thanks to this. Thank you.


You are just like any other hater out there


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Have you all seen the skit Justin Timberlake did on Saturday Night Live with Beyonce doing this song? Now THAT'S classic!


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 25, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> You are just like any other hater out there




Well, actually I'm just being an asshole. 

Anyways, I honestly don't have anything against it. I love the fandom, and I love the creativity. Just not this song. But I appreciate it. For real..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> You are just like any other hater out there


Nah. He is just messing with you.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 25, 2016)

Is it bad I cringe at that vid despite being a furry?


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nah. He is just messing with you.


oh i thought he was being serious lol


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah this video came down with a really terrible case of the "Pewdiepie Syndrome."







Where it became popular to hate it, Other people where only shown it in a negative light so they hated on it too and the rest bandwagon off of it because if someone actually said "it wasn't all that bad" they would most likely be labeled and given the same treatment as the video/person.
Assaulted with things like "kys, Die/Go to hell FurFag, Drink bleach and so on =P

The internet =T


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Is it bad I cringe at that vid despite being a furry?


well some furries in the comments said they cringed but really its not cringey


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

I think something has to be said here: I don't think it's the PEOPLE in the video so many dislike (even within the furry community) but the video itself.

I think if 'furry' were replaced with any other fandom, it would still be 'cringey'

In the end, it's really up to the person.
Whether someone cringes at this video or not is really up to the person viewing it.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 25, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> well some furries in the comments said they cringed but really its not cringey


Eh, for me the video more like when I see teachers try to rap; they're trying their best and at least they're having fun, but dammit, somethin feels off.


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 25, 2016)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH!!!!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH!!!!


Give me some :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Give me some :3


Nope. So sorry!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Give me some :3


I will get in trouble.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. So sorry!


Meh, it's ok.
I understand.
I'll just get my own.
Gotta... dig in my... couch...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Meh, it's ok.
> I understand.
> I'll just get my own.
> Gotta... dig in my... couch...


You keep it in your couch? Lol!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Meh, it's ok.
> I understand.
> I'll just get my own.
> Gotta... dig in my... couch...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You keep it in your couch? Lol!


You'd be surprised what you find in your couch after you let a vagrant borrow it for the night.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> You'd be surprised what you find in your couch after you let a vagrant borrow it for the night.


Watch getting stuck by a needle or cut by sharp empliments.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> You'd be surprised what you find in your couch after you let a vagrant borrow it for the night.


You'd be surprised at what my kids leave in the couch. Jeez!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Watch getting stuck by a needle or cut by sharp empliments.


Nah, that stuff doesn't get in.
Plus, I said vagrants, like travelers.
Not people who are poor because of their addiction to things.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Man, gotta love that like to dislike ratio...


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 25, 2016)

Video descriptions are fun


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Video descriptions are fun


So there is a redeeming quality...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Video descriptions are fun


Dear god........I didn't even notice that.......that just put this vid to the top of the cancer charts........mother....of.......god....


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 25, 2016)

This video needs bleach? Bullshit! It needs to be napalmed then nuked. And to be sure it's dead, hit with bombardment of metal-rod orbital strikes.

I saw this on a fandom cringe competition, along with other godawful videos. I never say this, but I can actually sympathize with the people who were unfortunate enough to see this then want to hara-kiri themselves.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 17, 2016)

I'll put a leash on it. X3


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 18, 2016)

.....Not sure if I even want to click that play button.

The name itself is cringy in itself.

Wonder if this has an even worse like/dislike ratio than Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> .....Not sure if I even want to click that play button.
> 
> The name itself is cringy in itself.
> 
> Wonder if this has an even worse like/dislike ratio than Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare.


Yeah no that is one big ball of NOPE


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 18, 2016)

This video makes me want to delete my furry existence.....


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Wonder if this has an even worse like/dislike ratio than Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare.


Not at all. IW's ratio is so bad that the last time I checked, the "likes" portion only took up ~4 pixels of space.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 18, 2016)

I like to play it at full volume on my car stereo when waiting in a traffic jam.

With windows open


But seriously, why all the hate? Do you hate it so much because it's so true?


----------



## Nosta (Oct 19, 2016)

[QUOTE="Somnium, post: 5614007, member: 99441 ]
But seriously, why all the hate? Do you hate it so much because it's so true?[/QUOTE]
Ohhhh snap!!!  Shots fired!?!?!  the cringe is strong with this one.


----------



## Wolveon (Oct 19, 2016)

The singing is awful, the choreography is awful, the lyrics are awful, the music is awful.. What exactly is there to like?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 19, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


>



I fap to this.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 19, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I fap to this.


Huh...













that is the most depressing thing I've read all day.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 19, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> that is the most depressing thing I've read all day.


You're welcome.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 19, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Huh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say that's pretty tame


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 19, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I'd say that's pretty tame


You really think so?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 19, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You really think so?


Dude, you're on a furry forum.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 19, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I'd say that's pretty tame


Only furry trash can truly understand...


----------



## Starbeak (Oct 21, 2016)

This video is all of the cringe... I say they need to advance the scenery, more furs, better choreography, and maybe it will be less cringy?? Nah maybe it is the song that is being parodied?? That very well could be ... Do all that I mentioned and change song to parody =D

Hmm on second thought, let's just enjoy the cringe xD


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 9, 2016)

I have a hard time watching it tbh.
It makes me extremely embarrassed, even while alone
Some would call this sensation "cringe" but the word is oversaturated as it is.
This is actually one of the few videos people label as "cringe" that I have a hard time actually watching all the way through

I dunno what it is about it.
Maybe its the fact that I dislike the original song that its parodying or the fact that its a bunch of fursuiters doing a coordinated dance

sometimes its hilarious to watch with friends. but at the same time, I cant help but feel like.
uncomfortable ya know.

there is something hard to pinpoint. but it definitely makes me "cringe"
I dunno anymore. Im not gonna bash others for enjoying this stuff, just not my thing I guess. Im glad people are enjoying themselves lol.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 9, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> Every comment on this video is just pure hatred such as “This is disgusting cringe”, “All furries need to die” and “This video needs bleach, where is the bleach? I want to kill myself”.


Thats just 12 year olds trying way too hard to be *e d g y* as can be


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 5, 2017)

ya cringe and the answer is everywhere duh


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 5, 2017)

I read some of the posts before I watched the video.

When people say "cringe" I assume what they are referring to will make you actually _cringe_. I would say the video was cheesy, not cringy. I thought it was funny. I'm not into fursuits at all. Well...I don't know, actually. Never tried, maybe one day. Can't really say I don't like it, unless I give it a shot, right?

Anyways, I just enjoyed the video for what it was. The people who made it probably had fun doing it, and that's really all it comes down to.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 5, 2017)

The title is the thing that gets me. It is aware of its own unfortunate truth.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 6, 2017)

TeslaSkunk said:


> This video makes me want to delete my furry existence.....


And in a way, it kinda did. Oh, the irony...


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 6, 2017)

Ya I'm mixed up feelings for it .Glad they did it and had fun but no matter how great it is it just still reminds me of that o/s... And ya everyone walking around mostly the females either singing it dancing it or plain out being rude going..You know you wants this you should put a ring on dis.....All I could do was say to my self I wish gipson from NCIS was here ...ugh


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 6, 2017)

You know what, I'm going to play this at my next con. That should get some attention.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 6, 2017)

That would be koolz. Maybe get it mixed or something


----------



## biscuitfister (Mar 6, 2017)

When i first saw "All the single furries" i played Russian Roulett. I dont know if i survived or hell isnt as hot as i thought it would be


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm not going to lie; it had a cringe factor for me... now imagine being in Leafy's position and NOT being a furry at all... I mean, I'm a new furry and haven't had much time to really adjust, but Leafy isn't a furry at all- it's almost to be expected that he would only wish to roast it without a second thought.

Sorry if I offend anyone, but someone had to play the Devil's advocate...


----------



## biscuitfister (Mar 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm not going to lie; it had a cringe factor for me... now imagine being in Leafy's position and NOT being a furry at all... I mean, I'm a new furry and haven't had much time to really adjust, but Leafy isn't a furry at all- it's almost to be expected that he would only wish to roast it without a second thought.
> 
> Sorry if I offend anyone, but someone had to play the Devil's advocate...


Ive been a furry for a while and i couldnt believe the levels of cringe.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 6, 2017)

Cerberus326 said:


> That would be koolz. Maybe get it mixed or something


Good idea, but it has to be a really cringy remix too, cuz, ya'know, furries...


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> When i first saw "All the single furries" i played Russian Roulett. I dont know if i survived or hell isnt as hot as i thought it would be









We've barely scratched the surface of Furry cringe. Pretty sure you've seen more gems over our Discord server.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

All the singles furries. LOL. That is cringeworthy. Why the fak they have to do this, really bad for community.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> now imagine being in Leafy's position and NOT being a furry at all... I mean, I'm a new furry and haven't had much time to really adjust, but Leafy isn't a furry at all- it's almost to be expected that he would only wish to roast it without a second thought



I don't know who that is. But if he isn't a furry at all, why even watch it? And why feel the need to roast it?

If he didn't like it, he can just move on. It just creates more hate that's not needed. For example, some of the comments that video was getting.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 6, 2017)

I figured we deserve most of the hate we get on account of our pure stupidity, we do have a way of rubbing the most annoying parts of the fandom in most people's faces, well, many of the rambunctious youngins do anyway.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I don't know who that is. But if he isn't a furry at all, why even watch it? And why feel the need to roast it?
> 
> If he didn't like it, he can just move on. It just creates more hate that's not needed. For example, some of the comments that video was getting.


Leafyishere was a major YouTube Channel, and during the height of it's prime the Creators character, Leafy, was equatable to PewDiePie. The channel is still up, so I'll post a link. As for why watch it, he probably stumbled across it one of the many times YouTube changed their algorithm... and we all know how normies typically feel about furries.
www.youtube.com: LeafyIsHere


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 6, 2017)

Bahaha!

I'm at work and the original song just played on the radio, and the only thing I could picture was this video. I'm laughing so much right now.


----------



## Alex K (Mar 7, 2017)

Huh...I always thought the lyrics were all the single lads?? Guess I been hallucinatin


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

This video isn't _nearly _as cringey as some other videos that I've seen
_Trust me..._


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Leafyishere was a major YouTube Channel, and during the height of it's prime the Creators character, Leafy, was equatable to PewDiePie. The channel is still up, so I'll post a link. As for why watch it, he probably stumbled across it one of the many times YouTube changed their algorithm... and we all know how normies typically feel about furries.
> www.youtube.com: LeafyIsHere


Majority of time, Leaf is scandalous for being scandalous - I don't think his reaction is that genuine, he just searches for easy targets to rant about and support his viewership, being, as iDubbbz puts it, "a professional bully". So, in that regard, I don't see him "representing opinion of normies" or anything like that.

Honestly, considering Leafy's primary target audience, I don't think he'll do any actual harm to the fandom by talking crap about it anyway. Same with PewDiePie, really. What will they do, turn a bunch of dumb 12-15 year old kids against us?

(the video is still cringeworthy ass hell. though)


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Apr 8, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> The worst thing I can really say about this video is, "This isn't really my thing"
> 
> Just remember that everything not considered 'normal' is subject to hyperbole and fear, but at the same time, there is a lot of support.
> You may need to dig for it, but it's there.


I actually legit liked this. It’s charming in its cringy way like I am, but if I had furry friends irl I’d definitely do this.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 8, 2018)

If you're going to make an already questionable parody, at least learn how to sing.
The embarassing lyrics would be more tolerable if the actual song was not grating to my ears.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

I really try to be supportive of all creative endeavours, both seeing others try and knowing first hand how difficult it is to pull an idea out of your head and make it a reality.

*says nothing more*


----------



## Blue Fire (May 3, 2018)

Andromedahl said:


> Is it bad I cringe at that vid despite being a furry?


I wouldn't say that.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (May 5, 2018)

Blue Fire said:


> I wouldn't say that.


When I was younger I thought that it was cringy since some friends of mine really hated furries, and I didn’t wanna show that I liked furries at all. Now that I’m an adult I can see the work and heart put into this. I wish I was brave enough to do something like that and make people smile.


----------



## Blue Fire (May 6, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> When I was younger I thought that it was cringy since some friends of mine really hated furries, and I didn’t wanna show that I liked furries at all. Now that I’m an adult I can see the work and heart put into this. I wish I was brave enough to do something like that and make people smile.


This is true. Although, to bad people didn't take it like it was meant to be....


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 6, 2018)

KingTiger856 said:


> I absolutely love this song! Sadly, it gets hate. Even a popular YouTuber known as Leafyishere made a video roasting it. Now I dont hate Leafy, I actually love his videos and enjoy them and I watch his videos all the time. Every comment on this video is just pure hatred such as “This is disgusting cringe”, “All furries need to die” and “This video needs bleach, where is the bleach? I want to kill myself”.



Well are they wrong?

I mean, even as a furry, you have to admit its pretty cringy.  You have to have certain... acquired tastes to find this NOT cringy.

I mean, doesn't mean you can't recognize the heart that goes into it but like, doesn't make it any less cringy.

Idk, maybe I'm just not furry enough.


----------



## AppleButt (May 6, 2018)

I don’t think I felt anything much from this. 

It looks like they had fun so more power to them. 

I just hate it’s stuck in my head now. 

Maybe if you don’t like it that much then you should take the leash off of it.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (May 6, 2018)

OK, I'm sorry but I couldn't even finish the video. Got 30 seconds in and just said, "nope"

Not my thing.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 6, 2018)

Almost positive this video is the key to summoning the necronomicon or something.


----------



## Tom86 (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (May 19, 2018)

I find it funny. lol


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 21, 2018)

Literally no one un ironically enjoys "all the single furries". This is beyond Leet street boys.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 19, 2018)

You have to admit, the creators have balls of titanium for never taking the video down. It's cringy, even for me (Which is saying a lot).


----------



## Joni (Jun 19, 2018)

Tom86 said:


>


----------



## Joni (Jun 19, 2018)

I think, this describes it best:


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 19, 2018)

KingTiger856 said:


> I absolutely love this song! Sadly, it gets hate. Even a popular YouTuber known as Leafyishere made a video roasting it. Now I dont hate Leafy, I actually love his videos and enjoy them and I watch his videos all the time. Every comment on this video is just pure hatred such as “This is disgusting cringe”, “All furries need to die” and “This video needs bleach, where is the bleach? I want to kill myself”.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 27, 2018)

I often times wonder how people feel after they do something like this, work hard at something, only to find it crushed by internet infamy.
-
Are the producers on FA?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 27, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I often times wonder how people feel after they do something like this, work hard at something, only to find it crushed by internet infamy.
> -
> Are the producers on FA?


The internet do not know nor care who or what you are. It will criticize, make satire of, mock you and do everything else however it pleases. Unfiltered.

Just because someone puts effort into something does not mean you should be lenient of your criticism of it. Even if I knew the people who made it I'd still find it cringy as fuck, and I would tell them directly.

If someone is a minor the internet will in general be more lenient however.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 27, 2018)

I've never been able to watch and listen to more than 30 seconds of that video. I tried it again when I saw this thread - still 30 seconds.
It is simply said disgusting. Putting effort and hard work into something doesn't necessarily make it good or pleasing. This is a solid example.


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 27, 2018)

A thread from 2 years ago and it's still going? What?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 28, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> A thread from 2 years ago and it's still going? What?


Yes, now shut up


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 28, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Yes, now shut up



I don't know why but I love you for saying that.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Jul 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The internet do not know nor care who or what you are. It will criticize, make satire of, mock you and do everything else however it pleases. Unfiltered.
> 
> Just because someone puts effort into something does not mean you should be lenient of your criticism of it. Even if I knew the people who made it I'd still find it cringy as fuck, and I would tell them directly.
> 
> If someone is a minor the internet will in general be more lenient however.


Yes, it’s cringy, but I wish I could something like that. I think it’s cool that even if it’s a bit cringy, they must have enjoyed doing it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 10, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> Yes, it’s cringy, but I wish I could something like that. I think it’s cool that even if it’s a bit cringy, they must have enjoyed doing it.


Oh, don't get me wrong. People can do whatever they want and enjoy it as much as they want.

One person's enjoyment may not necessarily mean someone else's enjoyment. Enjoyment is subjective, tho people are free to comment and rate it, especially if it's in a public sphere like Youtube.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong. People can do whatever they want and enjoy it as much as they want.
> 
> One person's enjoyment may not necessarily mean someone else's enjoyment. Enjoyment is subjective, tho people are free to comment and rate it, especially if it's in a public sphere like Youtube.


Indeed, Buddy! Indeed!


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 3, 2018)

This feels oddly relieving after being exposed to that wonderbread of a thing.


----------

